# Test Cyp 250,Boldoject 100,Test Prop, Test E 250,Ten 6Hundred,M1T,Methyl S,Turinabol



## Caretaker (Feb 26, 2012)

Dianabol,EQ Plex, Turinabol, M1,4ADD, Superdrone, Alpha One.
I have all of these. Enough to do any combo I want. I have used all at one time or another and it`s all legit. I also have all Serms needed.
What would YOU plan out for an 8 week cycle for size? I`m looking for some fresh ideas.

Forgot. I have Tren also.
OK. I read the sticky on this subject. 
12 years experience with plenty of gear.
47 years old.5`7, 210, 15% BF. Work each body part twice per week.


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 27, 2012)

No one?


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, first I think 8 weeks is a bit on the short side if your goal is really to get serious size gains. Heck EQ itself needs to be run for a minimum of 14 weeks and 16 is preferred to really get the benefits. 

I just finished a blast with 750 test e, 400 tren e, and 50mg dbol per day and I was quite happy with the results. 

Superdrol also would make a good kicker for that. 

Put the m14add and alpha away for now. 

Any reason you picked 8 weeks?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

What kinda tren? Ace or E? 

If your sold on an 8 week cycle only which I agree it's to short, then 

1-8 test prop 100-150 mg eod
1-4 superdrol 
3/4-8 tren ace if that's what u have. 100mg eod 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2012)

You could go Prop at 400mgs/wk and run a PH/DS like you have for 4-6 of that time.  That or kick off your cycle with the prop and a long ester, throw in superdrol the first 4 weeks or M1,4ADD and call it a day.  Still think 10 weeks is kinda the shortest unless you stick with prop the whole time. For my cycle I just started it will be Cyp 300, Prop 100mg EOD, and Dbol to kick it off.  We shall see how this plays out, so far so good.


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a few personal matters that will need attention the first few weeks of May that may interfere with gym time so I was gonna time it for March through April. Maybe I`ll just wait and do a full 12-18 week run through the summer.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 27, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> I have a few personal matters that will need attention the first few weeks of May that may interfere with gym time so I was gonna time it for March through April. Maybe I`ll just wait and do a full 12-18 week run through the summer.



I think you will be happier with going that route.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 27, 2012)

My liver hurts just reading the title lol


----------



## Caretaker (Feb 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> My liver hurts just reading the title lol


 In all the years I`ve been doing this, I`ve never had an issue. Bloodwork was always within acceptable levels. I once(when I was young and stupid) stayed on for 4 months. Anadrol, Dbol, test cyp, Sus,test e, Anavar and Clen. I was one huge pissed of sonofabitch. LOL


----------

